# WA State - Ratties for Adoption



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat rescue based in Washington State with many rats needing forever homes! Please choose adoption, save a life and give a rattie a forever home! All rats are listed on our website: http://keytoaratsheartrescue.webs.com/adoption

Please e-mail us at [email protected] or give us a call at (425) 346 - 1656 if you are interested in adopting. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Transportation may be able to be provided for Canada and Oregon! We can organize rattie trains with the help of fellow rat lovers - lets get together and get these rats adopted guys! I am also working with another rescue who has tons of rats who need homes, so if you are looking to add another rat to your family and you are in the NW area, consider adoption!


----------



## Leafgreen (May 21, 2012)

I would love to adopt all 3 of the females, been thinking about getting some for my pair and watching for some in my area (Bellingham) that need a home. But I think you're asking for too much info from prospective adopters, references (non-spouse) is going a little far...


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Leafgreen said:


> I would love to adopt all 3 of the females, been thinking about getting some for my pair and watching for some in my area (Bellingham) that need a home. But I think you're asking for too much info from prospective adopters, references (non-spouse) is going a little far...


I'm going to have to disagree with you here. I do not run a rescue but I have adopted a cat from a rescue and worked with people in rodent rescues. You cannot be too careful when screening a home for a pet--there are some very scary people out there and they get their hands on animals far too easily. Especially at a rescue, where you've taken an animal from a not great situation and are dedicated to finding it a good home, you need many different avenues to use to try to ensure that, this time around, the pet will get what they need. I had to provide three personal references as well as a vet reference for my cat, and I was happy to do it.


----------



## Leafgreen (May 21, 2012)

Was picking up some more supplies from Petsmart today while making the huge New and Improved Ratty Playground. They had a verrrrrry young male there who was maybe 4 weeks old at most, and had been alone for 3 weeks. When the person there picked him up he didn't run, squeak, fight, didn't even struggle or bat a whisker. Had to take him home, he was in desperate need of some TLC and attention. Now to find a vet in my area (98225) that has worked with rats, he needs a little neutering before he can live with my girls. Plus reduced chance of tumors, etc.

Cost - $9.
Drive Time - 0 (was already there)
References - 0
Landlord contacts - 0

Just a comparison for you. Would much rather rescue a rat, but I work nights and my references are very few. Eh.


----------



## PrairieDawn (Jun 24, 2013)

*Your comparison isn't complete*



Leafgreen said:


> Was picking up some more supplies from Petsmart today while making the huge New and Improved Ratty Playground. They had a verrrrrry young male there who was maybe 4 weeks old at most, and had been alone for 3 weeks. When the person there picked him up he didn't run, squeak, fight, didn't even struggle or bat a whisker. Had to take him home, he was in desperate need of some TLC and attention. Now to find a vet in my area (98225) that has worked with rats, he needs a little neutering before he can live with my girls. Plus reduced chance of tumors, etc.
> 
> Cost - $9.
> Drive Time - 0 (was already there)
> ...


The problem there is that you don't know much about the health of the rat - upper respiratory, hidden issues etc. You will need to find a qualified vet to do a thorough vet check. In the past I have picked up rats from pet stores free of charge because the stores thought the rats were on deaths door. I ended up nursing them back to health and moved them over with the rest of the pack and going back to the store where I got them from and showing what they were doing wrong in their housing techniques. I don't know many pet stores that house their rats in pine free shavings. Since those shavings are the cheapest, that is what most (I didn't say all) stores will house them in. Thus causing RI. 

Also your comparison is not complete since you have not included in vet costs, travel time and cost of gas for said trip. Given that you probably cannot find a good exotics vet near your zip code. 

As a suggestion, maybe get another male instead of having his boy bits hacked off. It's really NOT necessary. I have had more females with cancer than I have had with my boys. I am not a breeder, but I have owned several rats over the years hairless and furry alike.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Leafgreen said:


> Was picking up some more supplies from Petsmart today while making the huge New and Improved Ratty Playground. They had a verrrrrry young male there who was maybe 4 weeks old at most, and had been alone for 3 weeks. When the person there picked him up he didn't run, squeak, fight, didn't even struggle or bat a whisker. Had to take him home, he was in desperate need of some TLC and attention. Now to find a vet in my area (98225) that has worked with rats, he needs a little neutering before he can live with my girls. Plus reduced chance of tumors, etc.
> 
> Cost - $9.
> Drive Time - 0 (was already there)
> ...


I guess I'm not sure what the point of this story is? You've just given business to a store that clearly abuses its pets instead of rescuing a rat from a rescue that cares for rats and exists to do what's best for them. So... that's not good. Now you have a tiny baby rat on your hands that most likely has serious psychological issues, will need its own cage until it can be neutered (which won't be for a while), will need a lot of vet work if it looks like it's four weeks old and yet was alone for three weeks (this would mean it was a week old when they took it from its mother which means it would be dead, so instead you have a 7 or 8 week old rat that's been so neglected it looks like it's half its age), and will be going through an unnecessary procedure just to be able to live with your girls. I'm really confused about why you think this was a better option than having a couple friends give you their number so you could adopt some healthy girls from a reputable rescue who would be able to live with your girls after introductions and won't require extensive vet work. So, again... really confused about what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree rumy, although my boys are all from pet shops, (but that was because it was just how we took to them) mumble And milo have both had they're breathing issues to the point where I didnt think they'd make it (hence why i will now only rescue rats or get them from a breeder, i have learnt my lesson) and the fact you got a male when you only have females is unfair on your male as he has to go through surgery to be able to be in a pack, mumble is neutered but only for the reason that he got aggressive and I couldn't change that, that is the only reason other then illness that I would get him neutered I wouldn't go out and buy a female for the simple fact of its unfair to put them through surgery, after mumble got neutered I had to go back to the vets for three days after because he couldn't breath properly or could barely move, every animal I own other then my rats are rescues and get regular updates from rescues letting me know who needs a home urgently and if I can house them or not, so I know how important it is to rescue, however its each to there own where they buy from but to buy a male without even really thinking about the surgery he will have to go through is confusing me, unless you are keepin them separate and getting him male friends,



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

